# DIGITAL READOUT for PORTABLE PLANERS



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have one of these and It works great!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The only drawback I find with mine is that the digital readout is hard to read with it's position so low on the frame of the planer. It would be nice to have a unit with a differnt placement of the readout.
Works fine, it just crawling around on my knees that's a bit bitchy.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bob - They have an upgrade for $20 that has an angled face so you can read it standing up.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Gary. I will pick one up soon.

|Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Now that upgrade could be a winner,


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is the upgrade.

WR5001 Planer Readout Upgrade/Replacement










$19.99 including shipping. I got mine today and works great.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I need to install mine. The instructions are not wonderful but I will figure it out.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I installed one on my Delta 12.5 inch planer and found it to be quite useful.


----------

